# North Georgia



## Robk (Jan 13, 2005)

Just moved to roswell and am looking for anyone north of here that can point me to any hogs to hold me over till turkey season.

Rob


----------



## Scoutman (Jan 14, 2005)

Welcome to woody's, I've heard that the area around trey mountain near Helen,holds some hogs but it is very steep and rugged. Maybe if you contacted the DNR office in Gainesville,they could help out.


----------



## WildBuck (Jan 14, 2005)

You can check the hunting regulation and see if Cohutta WMA is open for hogs, There are 96,000 acres of rugged mountain terrain to hunt.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 17, 2005)

*Possible Bowhunt For Hogs Coming Up*

SUN JAN  23, PINE LOG WMA -Near WHITE, GA

NOON TO DARK


----------



## HOWCO (Jan 19, 2005)

*??????*

Maybe I'm missing something but whats so special about the 23rd.
According to the regs crossbows , longbows, and compound bows are allowed for hunting any game or feral hog. Maybe this hunt just opens the gates up so that you don't have to walk the two miles to get to the hogs, or drive in the 7 from the front side. :


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 19, 2005)

I think PAPALAPIN was planting on hunting Pine Log on the 23rd during that time if he wanted to join him. Sounds mighty nice of him.


----------



## olroy (Jan 20, 2005)

*trees*

are there any trees left on pinelog? i was there a couple of years ago and they were really clearing the timber


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 20, 2005)

There's still plenty of trees, but obviously not nearly as much as 5 years ago. Of course, those hogs LOVE those cutovers! Unfortunately, after about 5 years those cutovers are pretty much too thick to hunt until they get old enough to walk through.


----------

